# My date of Birth



## ariel16b

for an official certificate I need to indicate my date of birth in Latin
Can you please write the options (official forms) for the date:

September 4th 1990


thank you


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

_prid. Non. Sept. MXM
_
Σ


----------



## ariel16b

Can I have the full version of the written text without abbriviations please  ?


----------



## Scholiast

OK.

Pridie Nonis Semptembribus Anno milesimo novicentesimo novagentesimo Epochae Christianae.

This is about the most complicated date the OP could have been born on.

No wonder the Romans found shorter formulations for their mile- and tomb-stones.

Σ


----------



## ariel16b

Nonis/Nonas isn't the 9th?


----------



## Scholiast

In September, the Nones fall on the 5th of the month.

Σ


----------



## ariel16b

5th? now i'm confused because I was born on the 4th


----------



## Scholiast

Dear ariel16b

That's precisely the point. _pridie _means 'the day before'. For good (or at least comprehensible) reasons, Romans counted 'backwards' from their fixed monthly domestic festivals and market-days.

Σ


----------



## ariel16b

many thanks for the explanation 
ok so now I got 2 variations, is there a major differance between the two?

Pridie Nonis Semptembribus Anno MCMXC

Pridie Nonas Septembris MCMXC Anno Domini


(prefered to use the Roman numbers for the year)

many thanks!!


----------



## Scholiast

By heavens, _Pridie Nonis...

Anno MCMXC_ is also better than my original suggestion of _MXM_. I was rather distracted when I scribbled that. _Anno_ _D_[_ei_] would anchor the chronology into the ('AD') 'Christian'-legacy context. 

Σ


----------



## ariel16b

sorry got confused so with the explanation; Pridie Nonis Semptembribus Anno MCMXC *is better than* Pridie Nonas Septembris MCMXC Anno Domini?
should I add _Anno_ _*D*_ [before/after/..] ? 

sorry but I want to have it perfect because there are not possible corrections after submission so please write me the final version of how it wil look most official suitable for a certificate

thanks!


----------



## Scholiast

@ariel16b, greetings once more

I'm so sorry if I have made 'confusion worse confounded'.



ariel16b said:


> Pridie Nonas Septembris MCMXC Anno Domini



Best _Pridie Nonis Septembribus A.D. _[or _Anno Domini_] _MCMXC_. And note that _Non*i*s_ is not an optional variant of '_Nonas_': it is essential.

Σ


----------



## ariel16b

last thing
I want to add the word Born before:
_*Born *Pridie Nonis Septembribus Anno Domini_ _MCMXC_


----------



## Scholiast

@ariel16b

Do you mean 'born at 4.30 p.m.', or 'born at Grand Central Station'? Only half joking.

Σ


----------



## ariel16b

ok so I had a small grammatical error can happen 
so how do I add born to the sentence?
_*Born *Pridie Nonis Septembribus Anno Domini_ _MCMXC_


----------



## Scholiast

@ariel16b 



ariel16b said:


> _*Born *Pridie Nonis Septembribus Anno Domini_ _MCMXC_



As in 'born on...'?

_Natus_ _Pridie Nonis Septembribus Anno Domini_ _MCMXC._

It would be equally acceptable Latin to place _natus_ after the whole phrase, but rather stylish to write

_Pridie Nonis Septembribus natus Anno Domini_ _MCMXC._

Σ


----------



## Kevin Beach

Of course, to be absolutely, pedantically accurate, the year could be expressed as *MMDCCXXXXIII A. U. C.
*
A. U. C. = Ab Urbe Condita.   (i.e. 2,743 years after the founding of the city [of Rome])


----------

